# Ridgid Generator HELP



## bdjjmj (Oct 18, 2019)

So my generator that was running fine, was infiltrated by mice that kindly built a nest inside a circuit board, and when started flame/smoke/poof...you get the idea. Needless to say I need a new part but looking at all the common parts sites it is listed as discontinued. No luck on Ebay either. I just bought this 6 years ago and cant believe ridgid would leave this obsolete over 1 part. Any advice on where/how to find this part????? So greatly appreciated

Generator Ridgid 6800 model RD906812 
Part: Stationary Receptacle Box 290429015


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

You'll need to put some saved searches using those model/part numbers on eBay and wait for something to become available, I guess... I have found that many units get parted out each year and discontinued parts are always showing up.


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

Well I found a load of replacement parts for your generator here, but not the part...... https://www.generatorguru.com/rd906812/

Maybe send them a email or ring them up, they might be able to get the part for you


----------



## bdjjmj (Oct 18, 2019)

Thanks guys will give those routes a try!


----------



## lmortensen1 (Jul 20, 2021)

bdjjmj said:


> So my generator that was running fine, was infiltrated by mice that kindly built a nest inside a circuit board, and when started flame/smoke/poof...you get the idea. Needless to say I need a new part but looking at all the common parts sites it is listed as discontinued. No luck on Ebay either. I just bought this 6 years ago and cant believe ridgid would leave this obsolete over 1 part. Any advice on where/how to find this part????? So greatly appreciated
> 
> Generator Ridgid 6800 model RD906812
> Part: Stationary Receptacle Box 290429015


Wow, I have the same exact problem. Hope you found your part.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Did a fast search and it seems that Ridgid generators are made by Homelite and relabeled. You might give them a try.


----------

